# Do you guys want to see my new girls?



## Marnie (Mar 25, 2007)

These are my 3 new yearling jennies, they'll have a special boyfriend someday.

First we have Nausicca.







then we have Athena.






And last but not least is Aphrodite. (their daughter is into Greek culture and names)






Very nice people we have met.

The three are actually all half sisters. We think they are pretty great!



:

By the way, these girls all have an Ivory sire so they have the Ivory gene, that's one reason we are so excited about them. And Nate loves them too, except for the one that bit him, from behind! (not one of these 3 but a mature jenny)



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 25, 2007)

:aktion033: [SIZE=12pt]Congrats on the new ladies!!!!!!!! They are very nice!!![/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shatter says "HEY MOM, THOSE ARE SOME MIGHTY FINE GIRLFRIENDS YOU FOUND FOR ME!!!!!!!!"[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt] [/SIZE]











[SIZE=12pt]CONGRATULATIONS to Marnie and Nate who will be taking Shatter home to WI to meet his future harem when he is weaned!! :aktion033: [/SIZE]


----------



## minimule (Mar 25, 2007)

Marnie is hording! :nono: Marnie...You have to SHARE!!!!! You're getting all the good ones!

Congrats on your new herd members......really! :bgrin


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 25, 2007)

WoW...look at all those donks :aktion033:

Your new family members are adorable!

I just love Nausicca's markings...she is a beauty



:

Shatter is sooooooo lucky!

I would love to hear all the braying going on at dinner time.


----------



## maryann (Mar 25, 2007)

OMG they are so cute. I could really get hooked on these little guys. :new_shocked: :new_shocked: maryann


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 25, 2007)

OH MY GOSH! Marnie - they are all 3 just beautiful! I love the face on Nausicca!

How on earth am I ever going to remember those names?

HMMM! Let's see - Nausicca, Athena and Aphrodite! A great BIG "CONGRATULATIONS!" times 3!!!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 25, 2007)

oh they are darling



: Shatter is a lucky boy to have such a beatiful harem



:

Nausicca's face looks just like my Wiley (don't you think Shawna?) - but we definitely need a face shot of Athena. the one hugging her looks a lot like my Becky Lynn too... oh they are all so CUTE! i just love longears...



:

now if only Taffy Jo would have her foal



:


----------



## Chico (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh, they are just are beautiful! P.J. does that head on the backside thing with Mac. Mac too sometimes. What does that mean in donkey?

chico


----------



## minimule (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes, she does look like Wiley in the face!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 26, 2007)

Chico said:


> Oh, they are just are beautiful! P.J. does that head on the backside thing with Mac. Mac too sometimes. What does that mean in donkey?
> chico


donkeys "hug" each other - isn't it the greatest? they will hug you too given the opportunity. i always try to get down to eye level, they will put their chin over my shoulder then and LEAN on me... it's just the BEST!!



minimule said:


> Yes, she does look like Wiley in the face!






: i sure thought so



:


----------



## jdomep (Mar 26, 2007)

Marnie they are just lovely! How could they resist a little Nate hinney nibble :lol: And you are a lucky devil to be getting little Shatter forever



But lucky for us we will see him grow up here!


----------



## Marnie (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I still can not believe my name came up on Micheles list! I feel so blessed by it all. I have been drooling over her Ivory donkeys for so long, I've been on her site so much, I almost feel like a stalker! And then to run into the girls for his future is almost to much to handle, that wasn't even planned, we just fell into it so double blessed! I just wrote Ivory Donkeys in my search engine and here this farm came up, only 85 miles away so I called them right away and about fell off my chair when they said they still have the 3 young ones. But now to dig up the money, my sister is going to borrow it to me, none of us are rich so off to work I go. I do like my job but I'd rather stay home, TRW might have my body but never my mind, it's always here with the animals.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 26, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Marnie, sounds like your plan is really coming together in the big scheme of things! :aktion033: That's exciting that you are going to be getting Shatter so we will still be able to follow him as he grows.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Your new girls are very pretty![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## Chico (Mar 26, 2007)

Susan,

Thanks for telling me! Yes, both boys hug me too.





chico


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 26, 2007)

Chico said:


> Susan,
> Thanks for telling me! Yes, both boys hug me too.
> 
> 
> ...




it's the best! my favorite thing... well, besides the braying LOL, we love that too. and the ears...

even my big horse filly will hug me - or i guess i should say she lets me hug her. i walk up to her and get my shoulder under her chin and put my arms around her neck and squeeze... and she's pretty good about it. amazing for a "flight" animal since they really don't care to be restrained... that's what's nice about the donkeys, they initiate it



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 26, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Marnie, I bet your glad I mentioned this farm to you in my email this past Thursday :bgrin , glad you got them! Corinne


----------



## Marnie (Mar 26, 2007)

Corrine, This is why I don't think you're getting my emails. I had already found them, talked to them and made an appt to go look before you mentioned the farm to me. I guess I'll call you later tonight if I have time. (and it was Friday night at 7:49 that you sent that email) I just don't want anyone to think that a friend of mine told me about a farm, her looking for the same thing I am and that I went and bought them out from under my friend, I would not do such a thing and I didn't.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 26, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]wow, that's alot of donkeys! they are very pretty and congrats on that sweet little Shatter, he's a doll. Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## Shari (Mar 26, 2007)

very nice jemmys you have there marnie!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 26, 2007)

Julie is so right :aktion033:

We do get to watch that little guy grow up!


----------

